# Broken leg :(



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

I was out with Jake getting him to go potty when I heard a very odd meow coming from the door. I went to open it and there was Brat Cat holding up her right hind leg. I shut the door again and waited for Jake to finish his business. I went in and looked for her. Called her for her nummies (canned food) and was able to catch her. Her rear leg was somewhat swollen and she hissed like crazy when I touched her. I wrapped her in a towel so I could look at her safely (her name is Brat Cat for a reason). 

I don't know when it happened; it couldn't have been long ago because she was out in the garden with Jake and I and was acting normally. I guess I now have to get her to a vet. The closest one, btw, is 45 mins away  ::sigh:: Wish me luck on finding a vet who will take payments.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Kitty. I hope she has a speedy recovery! Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope Brat Cat is ok. Maybe something bit her and that is why it is swollen. Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwww poor kitty....... did the door maybe close on it?

good luck

Debbie & mason


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This sounds like Brat Cat may have been bitten, likely by another cat. Cat bites abscess very quickly, and will be swollen and painful. I hope this is the case vs a fracture. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

YAY!!!! Not broke!!! Just strained. No abscess, no breaks... nuffin!!! I also found a GREAT vet. Unfortunately she has stage 4 colon cancer so I don't know how much longer she will be around. She only charged me for the meds. She's very nice and loved Brat Cat. 

Thank you all for your concern  *HUGS*


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear it's not a break! Too bad though to hear she has colon cancer!  Is she very old?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's good to hear! You've had a hell of a week so far !



LizShort said:


> YAY!!!! Not broke!!! Just strained. No abscess, no breaks... nuffin!!! I also found a GREAT vet. Unfortunately she has stage 4 colon cancer so I don't know how much longer she will be around. She only charged me for the meds. She's very nice and loved Brat Cat.
> 
> Thank you all for your concern  *HUGS*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that she has colon cancer. Glad though she didnt have a break to go along with it. Hugs to you and her.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Is it the vet or your cat who has the colon cancer? Either way, best wishes. 

Glad kitty's leg wasn't so bad.


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

LOL Me and my misplaced modifiers... The vet has colon cancer  It's very sad. She's a very nice woman and is very young... I would guess in her mid fourties. Brat Cat is puurrrrrrfectly healthy.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

> Is it the vet or your cat who has the colon cancer? Either way, best wishes.


That was my thought too!!!

I'm sending good thoughts for your vet. And happy to hear Brat Cat is not to seriously injured! I think most of us cat owners have had at least one brat cat!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well let me change that. I am sorry the vet has colon cancer. Hopefully she will be around a long time. Prayers said for her. Glad that BratCat is ok.


----------

